# 1993 Jeep Wrangler



## CoYoTe-KiLLeR (Jan 19, 2002)

I HAVE A 1993 WRANGLER, PLANNING ON PUTTING A LIFT+ TIRES. WHAT SIZE LIFT AND TIRES SHOULD i GO WITH. I DRIVE THIS FOR A EVERY DAY CRUISER. I ALSO PLAN ON SWAPPING THE 4 BANGER WITH A 350. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Coyote Killer, welcome to the site!
To answer your question it all depend on how much you want to spend and how much gas you want to use up.

When you say"I DRIVE THIS FOR A EVERY DAY CRUISER" Do you mean your driving alot of mile or not alot. If your driving alot and don't want to spend much on gas you might now wnat to put alt of lift and bigger tires on, but ifd you don't drive it much you could practically do what ever you want.
But for a 93 wrangler I would suggest 33's and a 2-3 inch lift!

Elaborate a little more and I would be able to help you more!


----------



## CoYoTe-KiLLeR (Jan 19, 2002)

I DRIVE THIS EVERY DAY BUT NOT FOR LONG HAULS, i WAS THINKING ON THE 4 INCH LIFT AND WITH A 2 INCH BODY LIFT, AND TRY TO PUT ON SUM 35 INCH TIRES OR THE 33 INCH, WHAT KIND OF LIFT DO YOU RECOMEND??


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If your putting 35 on, 4 inch lift would be good. let me get back to you on that one.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I have a 95 YJ, runnin 35 inch tires.4 inch lift .3 inch body/ 1.25 inch shakles. and still rub when Im wheelin!!! check out my rig on my web site www.2trackmindoffroadclub.com good luck e-mail if any questions


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

I would be concerned about your axles holding up with 35s and a 350.


----------



## whyJ (May 1, 2002)

hey, the most popular and dependable YJ lift is the BDS lift. they have a 2" and a 3.5"-4" suspension lift kit. if you want big go with the 3.5"-4" suspension lift kit and a POLYURETHANE body lift and you should be good with 33's. but if you want to put 35's on you would have to go a little bigger in suspension and probably swap your axles into dana 44's. ive heard the basic 4" lift, with 33's is the best way to go without having to swap axles or anything.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

33's you should still be worried adout axles!!!! I have seen many stock axles break with just 31's! I have chrome molly front axles with a Ox locker and a Super 35 with a OX locker in the rear. Im not so worried about them breaking. With just my small block 2.5 !!!
The BDS kit is a good kit yous should be able to run 33's with just the lift., or try the RE (rubicon exprees) 4.5 kit its the softest yet but its pricey.
Good luck building your jeep.


----------



## littlejohn (Mar 16, 2001)

Your gonna need a lot of changes for a 350 to drop in there. Its not just gonna be a swap. You better also look at a different tranny, in addition to the axles. IMO sell that one and go older. Build from the ground up you will spend less or the same amount of money and have a better rig.
John


----------

